# V82 Error??



## Chawni (Jul 7, 2015)

Just in the last 2 weeks i have been getting a V82 error on my mini. I have unplugged the power, unplugged the ethernet wire and rebooted the router.
This mini is only about 6-7 months old and I paid $150 for it. This is ridiculous. Any suggestions as what to do to resolve this issue?
Thanks


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chawni said:


> Just in the last 2 weeks i have been getting a V82 error on my mini. I have unplugged the power, unplugged the ethernet wire and rebooted the router.
> This mini is only about 6-7 months old and I paid $150 for it. This is ridiculous. Any suggestions as what to do to resolve this issue?
> Thanks


Hi,
Try switching Ethernet cables at the mini and the Tivo DVR, use different port on router or switch for the DVR. Try using the router to set fixed/static/reserved IPs for the Tivo devices.


----------

